# How do YOU humidify your tower humi????



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi guys, i just ordered a tower humidor and im not sure how i should humidify the unit. i know there are a few different ways to do so, im just wanting to hear from people who have tower humis and get there input on what works well and what does not work so well. thanks for any input you can share.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

which one did you order?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Most Puffers will agree the Herf N Turf method will do you well

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats btw, and I use about 3lbs of HF Beads in mine.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> which one did you order?


i finally saved up to be able to get my LAST humidor( i swear) lol. here is the model, it comes in next week, i cant wait.

Wholesale Humidors Accessories Cigars Coffee


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> Congrats btw, and I use about 3lbs of HF Beads in mine.


what tower do you have if you dont mind? i wanted to go with just beads but not sure if i should go active or not. do you find that your humi's RH is even from top to bottom?


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, Jason.

I don't have a tower humidor, but I did sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night.

I've seen several posts about the subject, and many people have several sources of humidification inside. I've recently seen one set of photos of a large sack of beads in the bottom of the tower as the main stabilization (as humid air is more dense, this would likely prove useful to help prevent pools of wet air), and several other shelves had smaller packs of beads, up to the top. 

Since I don't know the exact dimensions of theirs or yours, all I can do is relate what I've seen. In the case above, the person had beads on every other shelf. But I don't recall the amount used.

Also, of you want better assurance of even humidity, you may wish to consider a fan.

Active humidification is also something to possibly consider.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> what tower do you have if you dont mind? i wanted to go with just beads but not sure if i should go active or not. do you find that your humi's RH is even from top to bottom?


I have this one, Cigar Cabinets - Humidors

It's even from top to bottom, except the bottom drawer is a little lower than the rest, it's actually supposed to be a humidification drawer, but I find it works best for storing CC's. I did mount 4 PC fans inside that run occasionally to circulate the air, which helps because there are a lot of boxes in it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitty Litter works well in any situation its cheap too!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Kitty Litter works well in any situation its cheap too!


Yep!! Kitty Litter Rocks Too!!!!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice humi phil. if you are using 3 lbs of beads then i would need prob twice that and if i go heartfelt that would be $30 x 6lbs = $180. i was looking at some of the active units like the hydra, humi-care, etc.. but not sure if the would be the better method or not. i find the avallo accumonitor interesting and hear great things about it, but with a price tag of $300 plus and all of the wiring that it needs not sure if i should go that route.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a tower and others as big with beads and active but started switching to HCM? beads I think you would be fine with just the HCM actually. I don't use or advocate KL myself though many others do.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> nice humi phil. if you are using 3 lbs of beads then i would need prob twice that and if i go heartfelt that would be $30 x 6lbs = $180. i was looking at some of the active units like the hydra, humi-care, etc.. but not sure if the would be the better method or not. i find the avallo accumonitor interesting and hear great things about it, but with a price tag of $300 plus and all of the wiring that it needs not sure if i should go that route.


If mine was that big, I wouldn't pay the price for beads, maybe... But, as Tony said, Kitty Litter. Iv'e used it, and I would say it's perfect for what you ordered.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I have a tower and others as big with beads and active but started switching to HCM? beads I think you would be fine with just the HCM actually. I don't use or advocate KL myself though many others do.


smelvis, why do you prefer HCM over Heartfelt???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> nice humi phil. if you are using 3 lbs of beads then i would need prob twice that and if i go heartfelt that would be $30 x 6lbs = $180. i was looking at some of the active units like the hydra, humi-care, etc.. but not sure if the would be the better method or not. i find the avallo accumonitor interesting and hear great things about it, but with a price tag of $300 plus and all of the wiring that it needs not sure if i should go that route.


Hydra's, Humi care, Avallo's are great but they are a one way deal. You want something that is active as well as passive. If money is no object than go for beads. If it is an object then Kitty Litter does the same job at a fraction of the cost. I personally rather be smoking the 180 dollars than have it sitting at the bottom of my humidor that my friend for me is the bottom line!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> smelvis, why do you prefer HCM over Heartfelt???


A good friend who has as many cabinets as I do switched his all over and loves them. Ron schuckins. That's all I needed to know. Say's they are leave and less work. I haven't finished because I am downsizing and not sure what my need are when I move. if I stayed put I would finish switching though I see nothing wrong with heartfelt they have worked well for me for a couple years or more.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a great looking humi!

I would first check the edges and hinges to make sure all the seals are good. If not, how you humidify it wont really matter... 

I have found in mine a combo of active humidifier and beads work the best. Right now, I have a Hydra SM and about 2 lbs of beads in a humidor that is probably half the size of yours. It works fine, but the cheaper active humdifiers are notorious for being way off on their humidity readings. (Mine reads 73.5 to maintain 65%). If you are okay with this, then that would be your best bet; i.e. Hydra, Oasis, etc. 

Aristocrat Set & Forgets are great as are the Avallo Accumonitors. These are considerably more money, but with a humidor that size and the amount of smokes you will be storing, it might be a good investment. Thats just my $.02 though.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I could not see pics of your humidor - I have a couple of towers and use the Oasis Xl pluss - it works great - I have to add water about every 4-6 weeks. Keeps gars perfect.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

k guys, i got my humi and i am wondering what i should use to seal my DC outlet in the bottom of the humi? im not sure what is best...acrylic,silicone, or siliconized acrylic???? any one used any of these???


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

That tower is about the same size as mine. I made a active humidifier using a tupperware container, weather seal, humidifier wick, dc powered fans and a humudustat. Cost was around $60 however I found a used humidistat. A new one would raise the total cost to around $120. I just fill the container with distilled water every couple of months or when I notice the fans are running continuously. My humudity stays rock solid at 66%. I can e-mail pictures if you are interested.

As far as sealing the DC outlet, I just used some moldable weather seal material. That way you can remove it easily if necessary.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Would like to see some pictures when you get it.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey guys so i finally finished my humi with all of my upgrades. i like the turn out. it looks better in person than in the picture because of the glare.

i dont know why the pictures are not coming up to view, sorry.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Poneill272 said:


> Congrats btw, and I use about 3lbs of HF Beads in mine.


1+

I use 2lbs in my wineador


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

penguinshockey said:


> That tower is about the same size as mine. I made a active humidifier using a tupperware container, weather seal, humidifier wick, dc powered fans and a humudustat. Cost was around $60 however I found a used humidistat. A new one would raise the total cost to around $120. I just fill the container with distilled water every couple of months or when I notice the fans are running continuously. My humudity stays rock solid at 66%. I can e-mail pictures if you are interested.
> 
> As far as sealing the DC outlet, I just used some moldable weather seal material. That way you can remove it easily if necessary.


What humidistat did you use?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok here you go.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice cabinet! I've got a "Tower of Power" or whatever they're called and use an Oasis XL Plus and kitty litter....works well for me. Nice and stable and during the summer only have to refill once. Winter is a different story, about once every 1.5 to 2 months.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Eastree said:


> Active humidification is also something to possibly consider.


This. Look into a Set & Forget from Aristocrat or an Accumonitor from Avallo. Best $300ish you'll ever spend on cigar maintenance.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

That looks amazing. How well does the door it seal and hold humidity? Might be a little late, but for the outlet in the back you could get a foam gasket at most hardware stores. They use them on outside walls to stop drafts, fits right under the coverplate.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Flapjack23 said:


> That looks amazing. How well does the door it seal and hold humidity? Might be a little late, but for the outlet in the back you could get a foam gasket at most hardware stores. They use them on outside walls to stop drafts, fits right under the coverplate.


thanks andy. the door seal is great and the humi is holding rock soild at 65%. i have the accumonitor set to 67% and have some 65% beads and it holds great. i went ahead and used silicone to seal the back DC outlet, seems to be working well.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Doesn't look like this will be your last humidor Jason, it's already full


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> Doesn't look like this will be your last humidor Jason, it's already full


man i dont know, my wife almost killed me when she found out i wanted this one. i have a large cooler that is now empty so it will take some time to fill that and this humi. i think im gonna start buying more quality from now on rather then quantity.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

jfeva0049 said:


> man i dont know, my wife almost killed me when she found out i wanted this one. i have a large cooler that is now empty so it will take some time to fill that and this humi. i think im gonna start buying more quality from now on rather then quantity.


That should fills your drawers quickly, if they are not filled already.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Flapjack23 said:


> That should fills your drawers quickly, if they are not filled already.


yeah those ARE filled already. i sold my old humi to help pay for the avallo accumonitor. this was my old humi, only holds singles...


----------

